# I saw this sickle bar mower for sale in PA



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have no connection to this, and don't know what it actually fits. But this Haban sickle bar mower is up for auction in eastern PA and allegedly fits a Cub Cadet tractor. Cool attachments like this don't come around often. I know because I have a wish list for my green tractors.









Cub Cadet Bar Mower | John M Hess Auction Service


Cub Cadet Bar Mower for auction. Condition: As is.




hessauctiongroup.hibid.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

That is cool.....


----------

